# Gravel under ADA aquasoil



## Dj_31 (Aug 7, 2018)

I would add the gravel on top of the soil to cap it off if you like that look.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Gravel under AS would be fine, or small lava rocks or pumice. ADA's power sand that's made to go under it is basically pumice rocks or something like that. Gravel wouldnt have the cec capacity of lava rocks or pumice but structurally speaking it should work just fine.

If you cap Aquasoil off with something heavy such as gravel, it'll cause the AS to break down a lot faster and turn to mush. Plus the gravel being heavier it's going to work its way to the bottom and the lighter aquasoil will go to the top. The first time you uproot something it'll be all mixed together. So I wouldnt do that.


----------



## Sanel Samuel (Jun 20, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Gravel under AS would be fine, or small lava rocks or pumice. ADA's power sand that's made to go under it is basically pumice rocks or something like that. Gravel wouldnt have the cec capacity of lava rocks or pumice but structurally speaking it should work just fine.
> 
> If you cap Aquasoil off with something heavy such as gravel, it'll cause the AS to break down a lot faster and turn to mush. Plus the gravel being heavier it's going to work its way to the bottom and the lighter aquasoil will go to the top. The first time you uproot something it'll be all mixed together. So I wouldnt do that.


Thanks I think I'll do that.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I always use small lava chunks and top off with some AS depending on how much the plants need on that spot. Works like a charm! Cheaper and the lava split is reusable. Same for cosmetic sand, first a layer of lava chunks.

I can confirm that putting something heavy on AS will turn it faster to mush. I had a lava rock moss carpet on top of AS in my nano tank and it breaked down fast.


----------

